# Use sdcard as main storage (mount it to /mnt/sdcard/)



## Sokini

Hey! I'm new here, and I've just got my brand new droid 3 which works nicely in france using CM9. The only problem i've been encountering is that I have a 32 GB memory card i used to have plugged in on my last phone (a HTC Desire HD), and all of my data was on it. So when i saw the sdcard was actually mounted to /mnt/sdcard-ext and that therefore i would not be able to access my data, i got a little upset. So i worked to find a way to make it mount to /mnt/sdcard every time it boots. I looked up on google and on every forum i could think of, but no signs of help. So now that i've found a way, i'm giving it here so you folks can do it easily. I'm not a great big dev, so it's not a big tweak or hack or something, and so tell me if it's not appropriate to put it here.

So, basically what you have is your phone with your sdcard plugged in, and CM9 installed. I have not tested this method on other ROMs, so i don't know how that will turn out (even though normally it should work, because it's based on android system itself).
I am not responsible for bricking your phone (i did it a few times (happy i had RSDLite)), nor any damage you could cause to your system or anything else. It worked on my phone though, so it should work on yours.

So, basically, what you have to do is open a Terminal Emulator session, become root by tapping su , then go to /etc by typing cd /etc/, then edit your /etc/vold.fstab file using vi or any other text editor you want (i use vi because nano does not work on my phone) : mount -o rw,remount /system && vi ./vold.fstab . Then you will find a text file which looks like this :



Code:


<br />
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab<br />
## - San Mehat ([email protected])<br />
##<br />
<br />
#######################<br />
## Regular device mount<br />
##<br />
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point[:[asec_point]:[lun_point]]> <part> <sysfs_path1...><br />
<br />
<br />
...<br />
<br />
<br />
# internal eMMC<br />
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 25 /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.1/mmc_host/mmc1<br />
# external sd card<br />
dev_mount sdcard-ext /mnt/sdcard-ext auto /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.0/mmc_host/mmc0<br />
<br />
<br />
...<br />
<br />
<br />

So what we wanna do is changing this part to this :



Code:


<br />
# internal eMMC<br />
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard-ext 25 /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.1/mmc_host/mmc1<br />
# external sd card<br />
dev_mount sdcard-ext /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.0/mmc_host/mmc0<br />

DO NOT TOUCH TO ANYTHING ELSE, IT COULD DAMAGE YOUR PHONE!

and then that's it, just reboot and your phone's internal storage is now 28 GB if you have a 32 GB card like me (because of software limitations, it actually still is 32 GB but is only shows 28.)








So that was it! thanks for reading, and again tell me if anything's wrong!


----------

